

Google Glass’ Women Problems - taylorbuley
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/03/google-glass-women-problems/

======
dmschulman
It has nothing to do with the data, but one observation I would make is that
women tend to be more style conscious than men when it comes to wearing a
piece of clothing or an accessory.

I don't think Google Glass has a "women" problem so much so as they have a
"style" problem (but saying "women" problem does help TC get all that juicy
linkbait).

------
RougeFemme
I think the early adopters are usually primarily men, anyway. I suspect that
only a relative handful of women are even aware of this statement. And by the
time this is ready for the mass market, this gaffe – if it turns out to be
that – will be completely forgotten/unknown.

